# مجلة المساحه المصريه



## مهندسه مساحه (4 ديسمبر 2007)

تم صدور العدد الاول من مجلة المساحه المصريه 
والتي تهتم بكل المجال المساحي الذي يهم كل طلبة ومهندسي المساحه وذلك لرفع الكفاءه العلميه والعمليه لكل متخصصي المساحه 
وهي مجانيه 
ولمن اراد الحصول عليها يرجي مراسلتي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه
او من خلال زياره موقع الجمعيه
www,survey-eng.4t.com​ 




لتحميل النسخه الاليكترونيه للمجله​

http://www.MegaShare.com/319363​


----------



## عبدة شيخون (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخى وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (27 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (27 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (27 يناير 2008)

عند تنزيل الملف وبعد التنزيل لم يفتح الملف بعد ذلك ارجو افادتى اوارسال نسخة من المجلة على البريد الالكترونى ولكم جزيل الشكر لاننى بحاجة الى هذة المجلة


----------



## عبدة شيخون (4 فبراير 2008)

*مجلة مهندسى المساحة*

لم استطع الحصول على المجلة لانة عند تنزيل الملف لا استطيع فتحة ولا اعرف لماذا فأرجو منك ان تعرفنى كيفية الحصول على المجلة حيث اننى فى حاجة اليها ولكم جزيل الشكر 

اخوك / شيخون 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------

